# 90 Stanza question



## htrdlver (Aug 18, 2005)

New here and had a question.I have a 1990 Nissan Stanza XE that has been cutting off on me while driving or stopping.I can wait and then it starts back fine and then will do it later again.Changed fuel filter,spark plugs and wires,air filter, had computer system checked at dealer and said computer read out fine.What else could the problem be?Thinking maybe fuel pump but not sure.Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull the distributor cap to look for oil inside the housing. If it is in there then spray it out with electrical contact cleaner. Reinspect it in a few days.
If no oil in the distributor, check the ignition coil, the igniter or power transistor, or wiring/connections to those as well as the fuel pump. Ask your local Nissan dealer's service department if you may look at the service manual for your car. Then get the test procedures for those components. Start with that and let me know what you find.

Troy


----------

